# I am starting to really like the trad hunting



## handfull (Nov 9, 2016)

Makes me more patient and the relaxed pace is great. Really enjoying watching deer this year more than ever due to limiting range to 15 yards or so.  Covered up this morning and decided to take this guy when I couldn't get big daddy to come back. First buck with recurve.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats, what's your bow set up looks awesome


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 9, 2016)

Glad you are enjoying it...


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats!!!  Thats what its all about right there.  Great pic.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 9, 2016)

Sweet! Glad to have you. Shoot another one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 10, 2016)

Good job man!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 10, 2016)

sweet buck! Yeah trad hunting is some slow-paced relaxed fun no doubt. But it's never boring because you have to focus 100 percent on every detail. I can't wait until tomorrow - the start of a four-day weekend and barring any disaster I'll be hunting almost the whole time, and with varying wind directions four different locations. Mathematically I have to score!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 10, 2016)

Congrats on a first!


----------



## handfull (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks guys.  

The bow is a Flying Eagle 50/28 by Ed Hermann.  It's about 58 at my draw length.  350 heritage arrows, 150g Slick trick, beaver silencers, and with cock feathers from a turkey I killed this spring!

Had a really nice 8 at 25 yards a couple times that would have been a chip shot with compound, but I would not change a thing!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 10, 2016)

Good job congrats!!RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats to you!  Well done!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

Heck yeah, that buck makes you look seasoned!


----------



## gurn (Nov 23, 2016)

Yep IMO that buck there is much more ah trophy than anything shot with a wheel bow or gun. I'm purdy sure ya got more satisfaction out of it.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 23, 2016)

I like it!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 23, 2016)

Good job


----------

